# Light dimmer/flicker



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

*Hey guys do know any mechanism that can make lights flicker or dim

off and on? like a haunted house feel .You know your in the room and all of a

sudden the lights dim /flicker /go out.. Just had an idea and a huge brain fart

:googly:has taken over me!!! I did try that text service but no luck LOL!*

Thanks in advance


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

Here, try this. http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10292&highlight=flicker+pilot


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Here's another site to look over. http://www.phantasmechanics.com/fpilot.html


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

Not to take away from th efirst one, but I did the THE QUICK'N'EASY FLICKERER version and it is just as described and worked great.


----------



## uncledeathy (Jun 23, 2009)

Can you use a pin flasher /outlet flasher for a lamp ?

Amazon.com: Outlet Flasher: Home [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/314QE0%[email protected]@[email protected]@314QE0%2BSHwL

Just trying to do this simple and fast since the clock is ticking towards Halloween


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

For some reason, I think yawl's responses are off base. For the lightning feel that most haunters use....try a lighting fx box. You see them at Halloween and Christmas time. They are small boxes with a lightning bolt on the front.










http://www.frightcatalog.com/Halloween-Props/Lighting-FX-1408006/

They allow a limited wattage of lighting to flash according to sound. Play some haunted house music and the lights flash accordingly.

For smaller applications, like c7 Christmas bulbs....splice a flourescent bimetal starter switch into the cord and the lights flicker like a mad scientist lab.

_A comment about the gadget that goes over the flicker bulb...I wouldn't advise it. I had one of those lamp dimmers plugged into a regular lamp in my house....it's melted and started smoking. Luckily I was home to smell the burning plastic before a fire started. That was just the dimmer itself, used the way it was intended._


----------



## Doc Doom (Aug 28, 2008)

DarkLore said:


> For smaller applications, like c7 Christmas bulbs....splice a flourescent bimetal starter switch into the cord and the lights flicker like a mad scientist lab.


That's exactly what THE QUICK'N'EASY FLICKERER is, but with a fuse for safety.


----------

